# Canyon Classic Century



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Has anyone done this Century? What is it like? I am trying to figure out the total climbing for the 100 mile route, but can't exactly tell from the website. Thanks.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Delorme chart says 10,000 feet, but I think that is wildly optimistic. The organizers say 5500' which sounds more like it. There's only one big climb, Del Puerto, and small climbs on Mines and Tesla. After that it's all flat.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks, I saw the 10k+ feet listed and couldn't see how that was possible from the route description. 5500 sounds much more in line with what I would have thought. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

I originally signed up for the Hamilton course which is a great climb and scenery.
http://www.modestonorthrotary.org/Lick Observatory Ride.jpg
but after 2 weeks of flu I think it will be too much


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

I did this last year, just the ride to the observatory and back to Patterson. Its a good ride, and the weather for us was perfect. If it was as hot as it normally can get, then it might have been a bit rough. I had about 6500 feet of total climbing. once you descend Mt Hamilton, then expect an ever increasing headwind. on the way back to Patterson it just became stronger and stronger, thankfully its downhill.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I love the climb on the east side of Mt Hamilton. It's almost exactly 2000' in 4.3 miles for an average grade just under 9%. It's all up hill but the middle 2 miles or so is a bit steeper than the rest. If it is hot out then the back side just bakes in the sun. There is little shade. Last year on a ride in June I recorded temps over 105 on this part, before noon. It was only in the 90s on the west side.

Del Puerto can get really hot too, but you'll be climbing it in the morning before it is too warm.


----------



## Brian10 (May 3, 2009)

Any other reviews on the Century ride? I may get the chance to ride it this year. The ride is on 6-13-09.


----------

